# Best way to dry polyester shirts?



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it possible to dry polyester dry fit shirts with a heat gun? I am aware it is critical to get the proper temperature but is a heat gun doable? Or is the best option a flash dryer?

Thx! - Tom


----------



## iCreateGraphix (Sep 11, 2013)

GO LIVE said:


> Is it possible to dry polyester dry fit shirts with a heat gun? I am aware it is critical to get the proper temperature but is a heat gun doable? Or is the best option a flash dryer?
> 
> Thx! - Tom


Either one will work to dry the shirt, just be very careful with the heat gun, so you don't scorch/burn the fabric. But I wouldn't trust either one to cure the shirt. You will be running it through a conveyor dryer to cure, right?
Best of luck...


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

GO LIVE said:


> Is it possible to dry polyester dry fit shirts with a heat gun? I am aware it is critical to get the proper temperature but is a heat gun doable? Or is the best option a flash dryer?
> 
> Thx! - Tom


I have a 16x20 heat press that I use to add vinyl and sublimation to color shirts. I have found that you have to press the whole front of the shirt first to flash the color of the shirt and then you can sublimate or use vinyl. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Poly is made from oil and will melt at some temp. I don't think you can control it that much with a heat gun. Don't ask how I know


----------

